# Dizzy from Aromasin?



## MilburnCreek (Apr 10, 2013)

Just took my first dose of liquid aromasin (25, about 3/4 dropper measured with a slin needle first) and I am dizzy as hell...is this typical?


----------



## hellbilly (Apr 10, 2013)

I've never been dizzy from taking aromasin. Now prami would do that, I wonder if it is a mislabel? Does the same source sell prami? The only guess I have really.


----------



## Rory (Apr 10, 2013)

It's listed as a side effect in some. May want to check drug interactions if your taking anything else. Or like hellbilly said, could be mislabeled. Either way its cheap enough to avoid it all together and switch to something else if needed.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 10, 2013)

Can be side effect 8% of people. Now I know two people.you milburn and a friend. Chop dose to 12.5 mg and always take with food. Its a good sign u got real liquid..not underdosed stuff.
And as Rory points out check drug interactions and I'd maybe get a blood pressure test just to check .keep hitting the gym brutha. Thanks ib .


----------



## FordFan (Apr 10, 2013)

You shouldn't feel bad (but anything is possible). Like said, cut dose in half and take with food. 

It's possible you might not be able to take aromasin.


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 16, 2013)

MilburnCreek said:


> Just took my first dose of liquid aromasin (25, about 3/4 dropper measured with a slin needle first) and I am dizzy as hell...is this typical?



Ive never experienced that. Cut your dose in half and see what happens.


----------

